# H2o



## Brandon (Sep 17, 2005)

How do I give mantids water? What type of water should I also use?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Sep 17, 2005)

I like to give my mantids coke. Its amazing to watch them go hyper, then dehydrate whilst dying from exhaustion and finnally rotting in about 24 hours thansk so all the lovely acids  

Bog standard tap water should be fine, however leave it out for 48 hours. The clorine should break down by then making it better for the mantis.


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2005)

I personally dont give my mantids water as such. Some species I dont spray at all, and some species a do. A lot get all their moisture from their food, but others may need it as well as the moisture from the food. And the best thing to do is just spray the tank. Like sheldon, I tend to leave mine for up to 2 days, although, I have used straight water before, hasnt been prob.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 18, 2005)

or if you have a dehumidifier or tumble dryer, the water that is condensed from those is distilled- free from any ions at all- as good as rainwater  (if not better!)


----------



## Macano (Sep 18, 2005)

I also don't water mine much, normally once a week I'll give em a very light mist. That's worked for me for several years now.


----------



## Brandon (Sep 21, 2005)

> I also don't water mine much, normally once a week I'll give em a very light mist. That's worked for me for several years now.Do I spray the mantis, or it's decorations?


----------



## Samzo (Sep 21, 2005)

Mainly the cage, but i get them aswell for more tropical species


----------



## Chris Dickie (Sep 25, 2005)

I guess Im lucky

where I am in the UK has some of the purest water so I don't need to de-chlorine the water etc


----------



## chun (Sep 25, 2005)

to be honest, i won't be surprised if our water has crack in it, it's the Thames for christ's sake!!!

Maybe that's why mantds die on me! darn our water supply! ( i highly doubt it though)


----------

